# Mac-n-Cheese Extraordinaire



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

2 tbsp butter
1 cup sliced mushrooms
3/4 cup diced red bell pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped shallots
3/4 cup part-skim ricotta cheese
1  1/2 tsp minced fresh or 1/2 tsp dried tarragon
1 tsp salt
1 tsp white pepper
1 (12oz) can can evaporated skim milk
1 large egg, lightly beaten
4 cups hot cooked macaroni (about 7oz uncooked)
cooking spray
1 med tomato, cut into 1/4"-thick slices
1/4 cup dry breadcrumbs
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 tsp grated lemon rind

Preheat oven to 350°.  Melt butter over med-high heat in a med non-stick skillet.  Add mushrooms, bell pepper, celery, and shallots; sauté 4 min or until tender.  Set aside.

Combine ricotta cheese and next 6 ingredients (ricotta thru to the egg) in a large bowl; stir until well-blended.  Add mushroom mixture and macaroni; stir well.  Spoon mixture into a 2-qt casserole coated with cooking spray.

Press tomato slices gently between paper towels until barely moist.  Arrange tomato slices in a circular pattern over top of macaroni mixture.  Combine breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, and lemon rind in a small bowl; stir well.  Sprinkle breadcrumb mixture over tomatoes.  Bake for 35 min or until lightly browned.... about 8 servings.


----------



## honeybee (Feb 5, 2005)

I made macaroni and cheese last night from the recipe in the Better Homes and Gardens cookbook. (I have an OLD edition.) It is simple and delicious.


----------

